# Dubai Mobile top-up whilst in the UK



## Tartangirl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi All

I have a Dubai mobile (with Etisalat) which is running on air at the moment ... is it possible to top it up whilst in the UK ?

I have a AED25 wasel recharge card which I tried to use last night but it didn't appear to work (probably because I am in the UK).

All help much appreciated.

Thanks

Lynn


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Tartangirl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a Dubai mobile (with Etisalat) which is running on air at the moment ... is it possible to top it up whilst in the UK ?
> 
> ...


The recharge cards won't work from overseas, as we found out. One solution is to ask a friend or relative in the UAE to effect a 'mobile credit transfer' to your mobile as follows:

How To Transfer The Balance

Transferring the credit from your mobile to another mobile is very easy and quick. Just type the following command on your Mobile Screen (not as an SMS) and press the send key: *100*050XXXXXXX*32#

where	

100 = Credit Transfer Service Code 
050XXXXXXX = Desired mobile number on which the amount to be transferred 
32 = Amount to be transferred 
SEND/OK/CALL = key to be pressed on your mobile.

Confirm/Cancel The Transfer Of Credit

After sending the request for a credit transfer, you will get a message of confirmation or cancellation of the balance transfer: "Amount AED XX will be transferred to +97150XXXXXX , press 1 to confirm , 2 to cancel"

If you press 1 to confirm the credit transfer, the credit will be transfered immediately to the desired number. The following messages will be sent to you and the recipient.
"You have successfully transferred AED XX to mobile number +97150XXXXXXX.
"You have received AED XX from mobile number +97150XXXXXXX."

If you press 2 to cancel the transfer, the following message will be sent to you: "Request discarded. Thanks for using our service"

Hope this helps!

teuchter


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

There's something about topping up online over the Internet. I don't use it though, sorry! Try googling it.

Could be this one: http://www.etisalat.ae/eportal/en/myaccount/index.html


My Husband used to top up my credit through his online banking. Not sure you're able to do the same.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> There's something about topping up online over the Internet. I don't use it though, sorry! Try googling it.
> 
> Could be this one: Etisalat - Personal - My Account
> 
> ...


One caveat if using the etisalat online top-up: only UAE-issued credit cards are accepted.

Online banking is a good option for mobile top-up!

teuchter


----------



## Tartangirl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Guys

Thanks for your replies :clap2: - very helpful and hopefully one or either will provide the solution. I have an Emirates NBD debit card - will that work for the top-up?

I did look on Etisalat website but could not see any option for topping up on line but I will check again.

I did also email Etisalat but don't hold out much hope from that as they are not generally much use even when in Dubai!!

Lynn


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

If you have registered for Internet banking with Emirates NBD you can add credit to your phone that way. It goes on immediately!


----------



## Tartangirl (Apr 2, 2012)

:clap2: Thanks again everyone .... just successfully topped up using Internet Banking. Once again, Expat Forum comes up trumps.

Lynn
(from a misty & damp Edinburgh)


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Tartangirl said:


> Lynn
> (from a misty & damp Edinburgh)


 Could you bring back some colder temperatures?


----------

